# New folder



## sharpeblades (Nov 29, 2016)

Here is a folder I finished up today.Carbon fiber bolsters and camel bone handles with thin red spacer.titatium liners   and cpm-154 blade


----------



## fishin in georgia (Nov 29, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 29, 2016)

Thank you sir


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 29, 2016)

Thank you sir


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 30, 2016)

Carbon fiber looks nice against the camel bone!  Nice one!


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 19, 2016)

Dennis thank you


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 19, 2016)

Very nice work!! You sell these?


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 19, 2016)

Yes sir I do sell them .These are already sold


----------

